# Wards Hawthorne



## JesseJ (Feb 4, 2016)

I could please use some of your help identifying the year, make and value of this Wards Hawthorne bike. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 4, 2016)

ut oh ..........


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 4, 2016)

does look familiar........


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 4, 2016)

That's a $150 dollar bike right there haha


----------



## JesseJ (Feb 4, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> That's a $150 dollar bike right there haha





Not anymore


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

This is a great bike. 
If you decide to sell it please post it in the Sell-Trade Forum, here's the link to it and to the rules, please read them:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bumping-your-for-sale-thread.55001/
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/marking-your-thread-as-sold.59628/

http://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade.4/


----------



## videoranger (Feb 4, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-hawthorne-zep-f-s.39026/
https://www.google.com/search?q=193...sAQIHA&biw=1512&bih=956#imgrc=xysGQyNKvvdd1M:
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle73

Looks like it could be a 1938. Very nice Hawthorne. Not sure of current price estimate.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

Love it, I have a cool trade bike if you want to move it along.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

Any chance that the chain guard is still around?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2016)

That's the only thing missing.  I hear that they are pretty fragile.


----------



## jkent (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm very interested in the bike if it is for sale.
Please let me know.
jkent00@hotmail.com


----------



## JesseJ (Feb 4, 2016)

The bike is not posted for sale here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

for reference:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/real-1938-hawthorne-zep.85721/


----------



## COB (Feb 4, 2016)

There is a similar one posted in the for sale section that was just listed a few minutes ago that may provide you with some helpful information...


----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 4, 2016)

It looks like it may be a 1938 by the frame.


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2016)

Hard to tell if its a CWC or Snyder built 38 Hawthorne (better pic of upper rear fender bridge will tell) but looks CWC to me, missing one of the hard parts, the chain guard and usually has the other style  lite on the rack and does not appear to have aluminum struts like most and 50's seat, bars & gooseneck so kinda a mystery bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice Hawthorne ZEP. Yours is built by clevland welding company , your rear rack is diffrent then mine and your truss rods are metal instead of aluminum like mine....i have one they ride great and worth some big money. Looks your just missing the chainguard, a while back ago someone on here was reproducing them. Clean it up and  Enjoy the bike!!!! Here is a pic of my Zep built by hp snyder.


----------

